# Case Review - Cruzerlite Spi-Force



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Case Review - Cruzerlite Spi-Force

I was recently contacted by Cruzerlite asking if I would review a case for them. I decided to go outside of my comfort zone (TPU cases) and review a case made for protection.

For disclaimer purposes, let me start by saying I despise Otterbox and other bulky cases. I think they take away from the design of the phone and make the phone too bulky. Fortunately, I was pleasantly surprised when I opened my new Spi-Force case and put it on. The first thing I noticed was the build quality. This case is a two-piece case made of TPU and Polycarbonate and everything feels very sturdy. The white part is TPU (which we all know shows dirt after awhile) while the black part is the Polycarbonate. All ports line up perfectly and the cutouts for the back are spot on. This is something that bothers me on other cases (holes cut too big - off centered) so I was very happy when everything lined up here.

Obviously, I put the white part on first --- immediately noticing that I could rock this case without the black piece. It looks better and fits like a glove, however you lose the added protection and the kickstand. Speaking of the kickstand, it's definitely one of the better ones I've tried. You won't be able to use it vertically, but it works like a champ horizontally. The kickstand is very sturdy (made of polycarbonate) and it locks into place. I tried a Casemate case with a kickstand and this Cruzerlite one kicks it to the curb. 
The front part of the case has a nice lip, so you can set your phone down and your screen will be lifted. On Cruzerlite's website, they do have a drop test to show you how durable this case is. Needless to say, I came away very impressed.
Here is why I like it better than the Otterbox Commuter (the only one I considered buying):

*Not a lint trap
*Not slippery (has a great grip in the hand)
*Better design (IMO) and has many different color options
*Doesn't feel as bulky in hand or pocket

This is a case I would actually rock on a daily basis, which is huge considering I hate anything other than TPU. To anyone who works construction or a similar trade that needs protection, I would recommend giving this a shot if you aren't too keen on Otterbox or other companies. It's a good price ($20) and by viewing the drop test, you can see how durable this case is -- not to mention the better grip and resistance to lint.
Let me know if you have any other questions!

***Drop test video: 



***Link to site: http://www.cruzerlite.com/cases/samsung/galaxy-s-iii/cruzerlite-spi-force-for-samsung-galaxy-s-iii









Sorry I can't post any other pics. I'm running AOKP build 3 and my camera hates me


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been anxious to possibly try one of those cases out. Nice review. Thanks for the insight.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> snip
> Sorry I can't post any other pics. I'm running AOKP build 3 and my camera hates me


Thats what happens when you stray away from Slim







Nice job on the review


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

cordell said:


> Thats what happens when you stray away from Slim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, dude! Twas my first...

And I'm coming back to Slim  Lol. I'm just a crackflasher and needed my fix.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

